
Show HN: 0patch, vulnerability micropatching solution - mitjakolsek
https://0patch.com
======
ro_man
looks good. installed it on a test machine, all patched already. it will
hopefully provide some useful patches soon. will keep an eye on progress for
sure.

any feadback on the company acros security?

